# El "centrífugo" en un motor eléctrico



## ELIUSM (Ene 20, 2008)

Hola!
Mi pregunta de hoy es eléctrica. Después de darme la corriente hoy, pensando mientras ocurría que alguien me había pegado con un palo en la cabeza, por haber tocado el vástago del desatornillador (me parece que es común ese problema), me acordé de que alguien me hablaba de que los motores eléctricos para bombas de agua tienen una cosa que se llama "centrífugo", y que cuando me lo dijo, él tenía un motor que no se prendía por culpa de eso o a veces se prendía dándole una patada.

Hoy desarmé un motor eléctrico jaula de ardilla monofásico que estaba malo. Aquí es donde podría existir este "centrífugo"?

O más bien, ¿qué rayos es el "centrífugo" y en qué tipo de motores se usa?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2008)

Sobre el eje del motor del lado contrario al eje de salida deberia haber 2 cilindritos de metal con unos resortes que mueven un disco que a su vez acciona o no un contacto electrico que quedo en la tapa del motor, esa cosa es el centrifugo.
Y lo que falla no es esto, sino el contacto que quedo en la tapa.

Hay motores que trabajan con bobinado de arranque "permanente" y no tienen centrifugo.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 20, 2008)

Aha, lo unico que no entendí tanto es lo que dices sobre el "contacto de la tapa", pero ya creo saber a lo que te refieres.

El motor que desarmé hoy, tiene algo parecido, solo que se trata de un solo disco con resortes (exactamente en la posición que tu dices) que mueve un contacto. En este caso el contacto todavía no descubro para qué sirve, pues uno de los dos cables que salen de el a simple vista lleva a la nada, o sea, llega a un tornillo que no es nada más.

Averiguaré más sobre esto, pero lo puedo buscar en google por "centrífugo de motor eléctrico"? O es que el nombre "centrífugo" es más bien un término casero?

Gracias Fogonazo!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 20, 2008)

El centrifugo es un suiche normalmente cerrado que se abre luego de que el motor alcanza cierta velocidad, desconectando las bobinas de arranque.

Saludos.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 23, 2008)

Eeeso sique lo entendí! Muchas gracias!


----------



## yhony (Nov 11, 2008)

yo agregare resulta que un motor monofasico lleva bobinado de trabajo y bobinado de arranque algunos lleva un condensador papel impregnado ( condensador permanente) y otro condensador electrolitico(condensador de arranque) y unos motores solo un condensador electrolitico. entonces el bobinado de arranque esta conectado en serie con el condensador electrolitico. el trabajo del interruptor centrifugo es interrumpir el bobinado de arranque con el condensador electolitico una vez alcanzando el motor su velocidad en un 75% en esa velocidad ya se crea una fuerza centrifuga que impulsa el muelle de que hace que abra los contactos del centrifugo


----------

